# New pics of King Kong



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

View attachment 9037


View attachment 9038


View attachment 9039


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Handsome pup! I like the last pic...he matches the couch LOL!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he is gorgeous!!!


----------

